# Took a break from trailers to write sexy dance music



## karelpsota (Feb 19, 2019)

First time... in years I wrote something for myself. 
Definitely, made me enjoy writing music again 

To make it fun, I limited myself to Ableton stock plugins.
All the synth and drums were designed using Operator (mostly using FM synthesis)

The vocals are ripped from YT. I just typed "rap acapella 90 BPM" and took the 3rd link.
Pitched it down and chopped into a new riff.

Mastering is pretty loud, but I did my best to preserve punch and dynamics.

https://www.dropbox.com/s/7bxdf2sh2...hiKNJY9gO9s6uJe1LkgfS42qzSmMx4qfuKr76izJFwho4


----------



## Saxer (Feb 19, 2019)

Fun stuff! Didn't expect that fat sounds from this little 4-operator FM synth!


----------



## Desire Inspires (Feb 20, 2019)

This is lit!


----------



## Alex Fraser (Feb 20, 2019)

I love it. Great stuff.
Also, the fact you limited your tech and had more fun says a lot!


----------



## ryans (Feb 20, 2019)

I dig this..


----------



## dannymc (Feb 20, 2019)

really cool Karel would love to hear the whole track. could imagine a female vocal coming in next doing some sort of counter line. 

Danny


----------



## jonathanparham (Feb 20, 2019)

Fun. Bumpin on my mackies


----------



## karelpsota (Feb 20, 2019)

Saxer said:


> Fun stuff! Didn't expect that fat sounds from this little 4-operator FM synth!



Thank you!

I think the market wants us to think that good sounds come from good synths.
But it's really more about the processing.
Distorsion, amping, reverb, chorus, compression is where the magic happens 

You would hear Operator raw, it sounds like nothing haha!

I'll try to upload a video today, to show what I mean.


----------



## germancomponist (Feb 20, 2019)

I like the sound you produced. Well done!


----------



## karelpsota (Feb 20, 2019)

Here's a quick breakdown of the main bass patch 

Hopefully, it inspires people to give their stock synth some love.

Video is in 2K too.

Edit: also let me know if the pacing is too slow or too fast? I never know haha.

​


----------



## D Halgren (Feb 20, 2019)

karelpsota said:


> Here's a quick breakdown of the main bass patch
> 
> Hopefully, it inspires people to give their stock synth some love.
> 
> ...



Good stuff! You have such a great ear!


----------



## D Halgren (Feb 21, 2019)

Karel, do you listen to Mr. Bill? He does amazing things with stock Ableton. He has a lot of YouTube content about it, not that you need it, but just in case you want to check him out. Just thought I'd mention him in case you haven't heard his stuff.


----------



## jononotbono (Feb 21, 2019)

Love it. Shame it ended!


----------



## LamaRose (Feb 24, 2019)

Not into modern dance/EDM, but that is dope, my friend... it has fresh legs.


----------

